# Copenhangen Trip Advice



## meadowfresh (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi guys/girls, 

I am going to Copenhagen later next month for roughly a week and as this is my first time to Europe I am after some advice on gear and also on anything that might be in the area that is a must see for photography.

I have decided to get myself a 6D body (currently own a 40D) in the coming weeks along with grip etc. My current camera bag is a back pack type and I am a bit worried if it is going to be secure enough (also not sure about size for body + grip). This is where I would like some advice from anyone who has traveled around the area, how safe is it, much of an issue with pickpockets etc. Also what sling bag would you recommend I have been thinking about one of the Nat Geo ones as I like how they have a cover and then also a zip underneath, also they are rather plain looking.

As for gear, I have a 17-40mm and 70-200mm F4IS which I will be taking. I will probably also take my ex580ii. In addition to this I have a 50mm f1.8 which I am not sure if it is worth taking.

Okay with that aside, for those that might of been to Copenhagen do you have any recommendations for places to take pictures? I am more into wildlife/landscape than street photography. 

Thank you very much for any advice.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 7, 2013)

The 6D, the 17-40 and the 50 I'd take; If you have room left I'd take the flash and then see about the 70-200. Expect overcast weather, so a polarizer might be handy thing. A 24-70 or so might be more use than the long lens though. All I had at the time was a disposable film P&S, I'd very much like to go back with some sunshine and my SLR!

As for the city itself I was there overnight a few years back and I had the time of my life walking around looking at stuff. Many Danes speak English, and they seem to quite friendly too. On that note I never for an instant felt unsafe. I'm sure you could find trouble if you went looking for it but that is true everywhere.

Sights to see? The four palaces downtown, Hyhavn, Frederiks Kirke, the Rundetårn, the Royal Gardens... The list is seemingly endless. The harbour tour is definitely worth the time too; When they say duck going under the bridges, they're not kidding. The palace guards might resemble their English counterparts but I gather they have much more latitude for dealing with buffoons.

If you can get onto the mainland the bridge itself is quite a sight, and you could get to the north end of the country on an overnight trip if you want to. 

I never tried the public transportation system. Cabs seemed to be pretty common although I walked around. They're usually a lot nicer than privately owned cars because they aren't charged the very high taxes on new cars.

*If you're at an intersection there is the sidewalk where you are safe, the lanes for vehicle traffic but between the two there is a lane set aside for bicycles and scooters where they have right of way and know it; Look both ways.*

The food in restaurants was very, very good; There are western fast-food places but I'd skip them for local places if you can. Tipping isn't practiced but the prices for beverages make up for it.

A week should be enough time to see everything at least once; A day and a half certainly was not. Have fun!

Jim


----------



## kaihp (Jul 7, 2013)

I was born and raised in the Copenhagen area and has lived there for about 35 years, so I'm somewhat qualified to answer.

In general, Copenhagen and Denmark is quite safe for bringing gear. However, central Copenhagen is plagued by eastern European pickpocket gangs and professional beggars. Virtually everyone speaks English, so getting around and getting help should be easy.
You may feel ripped off every time you purchase something, but that's a separate topic best debated somewhere else. In other words: Denmark is an expensive country to live in/visit!

Personally, I wouldn't bring the battery grip, but your milage may vary. I would, though, recommend considering a lens in the 40-70mm "hole" you have. My 17-40mm used to be my walk-around lens on my 10D/50D, but after I changed to FF (5D3), the 24-70mm gets that honor. Again, YMMV.
If you're in need for a photo shop, I'd recommend Photografica. They're a pro shop and actually know what they're selling, although not cheap. However, you can get the 25% VAT returned when you leave - ask about Global Blue.

As for Copenhagen itself, the city is quite low-rise, but with a lot of small towers (all different) - get up to the platform at the top of the Round Tower (on Kobmagergade in the pedestrian area) and you'll have a very nice view over the City. Likewise "Vor Frue Kirke" (Church of Our Lady) on Christianshavn has an exterior Ascent that will give another great view. There are plenty of buildings all around that are 100+ years old.
Frederiksberg Gardens and the Kings Garden (in central CPH) are favourites for the locals too.
If the weather is nice (ie: not raining), take the canal tourist tour - takes about 1-1½hour, and you'll see Copenhagen from a very beautiful angle.
Christiania is another classic, but be careful about the camera in Pusher Street.

As for wildlife, Dyrehaven (The Deer gardens) in Klampenborg is usually the place to go. It's usually invaded by photogs from all over Europe around September when the deer go into heat. Some have carts for all their "big whites".

For landscape, do consider that Denmark is as flat as a pancake.

Feel free to ask more detailed questions.

Oh btw, you chose a very good month for visiting Denmark: August usually has the best weather (most stable & warm), but bring a light raincoat - do not use an umbrella, as it usually rains either sideways or horizontal.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 7, 2013)

I spent one day in Copenhagen last August. Overall, it seemed like a very safe city with polite people. I had a 5D Mk III with 24-105, 70-200, and 50 1.4.

I would strongly encourage you to climb up the spire of the Church of Our Saviour: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_Our_Saviour,_Copenhagen

There are a lot of stairs that start indoors and then finally spiral around the outside. It's very narrow in places so if you are claustrophobic or afraid of heights, it might not be for you, but the views from up there are amazing.

If you are a little more adventurous I also really liked Christiania. Some areas are clearly posted as off limits for photography as they don't want anyone to take pictures of the drug use, but others they are fine with it. In general its an area of artists and drug users that seemed to be very "live and let live". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freetown_Christiania

I have an album of photos from that day. Please don't judge me as a photographer based on these...they were quickly selected and posted while still on my trip mostly for family to see what I was up to. It's three pages and has Tivoli Gardens, Christiania, the church spire, and some other shots from around town. http://photos.benchernicoff.net/Travel/Copenhagen/25540340_nbdtVB#!i=2105723089&k=JbfjZ6H


----------



## mwh1964 (Jul 7, 2013)

Danish origin as well. +1 to the previous posters. To get around I would suggest walking in Central CPH and perhaps renting a bike to get a little further around. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## leGreve (Jul 7, 2013)

Don't buy gear in Denmark... it's overpriced. The worse placed to get gear is Goecker as they sit 25% above standard prices. Same goes for the shop in midtown Copenhagen "Photografica". Basically... don't buy gear here, I live here and I get all my stuff from England or Germany.

In regards to nature stuff...

- Frederiksberg Have (Frederiksberg Garden)

- Amager Strandpark (Amager beach park)

- Hedeland in Hedehusene (30 min outside Copenhagen, train only or car)

- Store Hareskov (big forest with a few small lakes just north of Copenhagen... there's a S-train station in the middle of it 
called Hareskov St.)

- Dyrehaven (take the C train to Klampenborg and head into the forest. You keep on going past the amusement park there... this is also a pretty big forest with deer you can feed by hand), this place stretches out far north.

- Drive up the coast line on "Strandvejen".... every so often you'll encounter a worthy view.

- Go by car to "Møn's Klint" ( a big cliff side area made of lime stone I think... you can stand on top or go all the way down.


In regards to thieves... we are polluted by Romas. Keep you stuff close when walking down main street ("Strøget") in Copenhagen. These guys are fast and sly.... I've never myself had anything stolen, but you keep hearing about it.
When on S-trains and busses, keep you stuff close. Avoid bumping into people....

Oh... and if you are lost and need help, don't expect us Danes to notice that by ourselves. We are hard to get in to, but if you ask us, we will help if we can 

Regarding tickets.... we have the most messed up ticket system for public transport.
The koncept "Klippekort" is probably the cheapest way to get around for a week or so, but you'll quickly get confused with how the bus and train zones are divided up. 
I'd probably just get a 24 hour ticket. That will enable you to ride all buses and trains in all zones in greater copenhagen area for 24 hours. Costs 150 dkr.

Have fun while you are here!


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, I thought of something else not photography related. I don't know this is relevant, but if you are a straight, single, guy the women of Copenhagen are gorgeous! You might ask for some advice on chatting them up.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 7, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Oh, I thought of something else not photography related. I don't know this is relevant, but if you are a straight, single, guy the women of Copenhagen are gorgeous! You might ask for some advice on chatting them up.



100% fact. I wouldn't want to make them angry, but when they smile... 

Jim


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi kaihp
You said 
"Christiania is another classic, but be careful about the camera in Pusher Street." 

Why, does it jump out take you picture and refuse to let you pass 'til you purchase a copy? ;D
Or are there more sinister uses of the images based on the name of the street? :-\

Cheers Graham.


----------



## meadowfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you very much for all the advice!

I was tempted for the 24-105 kit... but it is slightly out of my price range currently. However I do have a few more weeks so I will ponder on it a bit more.

That train ride looks pretty interesting! If I have the time I might look into. The deer gardens also sound interesting, must say would be rather funny to see guys carting around their "whites".


----------



## kaihp (Jul 8, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi kaihp
> You said
> "Christiania is another classic, but be careful about the camera in Pusher Street."
> 
> ...


Graham,

Well, the 'locals' will most likely attack you, beat you senseless and destroy your camera and everything else you have of value. Even the police don't go there less than 15-20 persons at a time, in full riot gear.

Google around!


----------



## eyeland (Jul 8, 2013)

leGreve said:


> - Dyrehaven (take the C train to Klampenborg and head into the forest. You keep on going past the amusement park there... this is also a pretty big forest with deer you can feed by hand), this place stretches out far north.
> 
> - Drive up the coast line on "Strandvejen".... every so often you'll encounter a worthy view.
> 
> - Go by car to "Møn's Klint" ( a big cliff side area made of lime stone I think... you can stand on top or go all the way down.



+1

In regards to christiania, as long as you respect the rules, it is probably one of the safest place you could be. They adhere to strict rules concerning crime (with the exception of the sale/use of cannabis products. As long as you don't walk in there dressed like a cop 
Even if you should take a picture, no-one will beat you senseless (but it COULD likely result in an unpleasant experience) Either way, Christiania is a unique place unlike anything else in the world really.

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]The seas around Denmark are literally filled with hundreds of small uninhabited islands. A few of them can be reached with short boat trips leaving regularly from "Nyhavn".[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I have always rather enjoyed the beautiful lush graveyards in Copenhagen, specifically "Assistentens Kirkegård" in "nørrebro".[/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Enjoy your trip [/font]


----------



## The Bad Duck (Jul 8, 2013)

I was born and raised in the south of Sweden and have been to Copenhagen a few times.
Copenhagen is just as safe as any city. Beware of pickpockets and if you go to Chrisitania, you need to chill and not offend anyone. I doubt they will have a problem with your camera if you seem like a nice guy. So don´t go around taking pictures - ask for them.

I second the Round tower and the canals. The mermaid (lille havefru) may be a must see but I´m not that impressed. 

I´d take a bus or train to a small village by the coast or something to see the countryside instead of going to Malmö or Lund. Although they are nice citys aswell, they are pretty much the same anyway. Unless you are there when Malmöfestivalen is on, that is pretty nice and you should go. 

http://malmofestivalen.se/about/in-english (16-23 of august). Lots of music and food from all over the world.

Sweden is also quite expensive when it comes to camera gear but without VAT it gets better. Also I think Sigma lenses are cheaper than ordinary, if that´s what you are into. 

Personaly I use small primes when shooting in the street. 100 /2 could be perfect, as would 24 /2.8 IS and you should absolutely bring your 50 /1.8! Although the 70-200 /4 is the smallest of the whites, it´s still white. Drop the battery grip aswell. You want your camera small. Only models like to have big cameras in their face.

Remember to have smörrebrö and pölse. And of course snaps and beer. The Danish are great designers and almost as good looking as the Swedes, who are almost as good looking as the Norwegians. 

Have a great trip.


----------



## Nicolai.b (Jul 8, 2013)

http://translate.google.dk/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http://jyllands-posten.dk/indland/kbh/ECE4714683/journalist-afklaedt-og-taevet-pa-christiania/&act=url

I wouldn´t show my camera in that area (and yes i´m from DK also).


----------



## meadowfresh (Jul 8, 2013)

The small islands and country side towns sound like very good options. My wife is going to Copenhagen for a work conference so I am just tagging a long so will have a lot of time each day to wonder about taking photos so some day trips are very possible.

Also can't wait to try one of those pölse...

I won't be picking up any gear while a way probably cheaper here in Japan... though I might check out those shops for interest sakes though so thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 8, 2013)

The Bad Duck said:


> The mermaid (lille havefru) may be a must see but I´m not that impressed.



In my opinion, the statue of The Little Mermaid (of H.C. Andersen Fairytales fame) is highly overrated. Most get quite disappointed when they see it.



Edit: spelling.


----------



## Yeye (Jul 8, 2013)

I have to agree with the others that you should walk around Nyhavn and Christiania. They are great places but there are also a lot of old houses that you can snap.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 9, 2013)

kaihp said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi kaihp
> ...


----------



## meadowfresh (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi again guys, I have another question about bags this time.

I am going to purchase the camera this weekend and have been thinking about getting another camera bag. A sling type this time. I am after something which doesn't scream camera bag... so far the only two I have seen so far are the Thinktank Retrospective range and the Nat Geo ones. I have always liked the Thinktank ones, but the lack of a zip on the inside annoys me. I am just wondering what everyone else thinks of them and if it would be ok for traveling and going on planes etc. If someone has some personal experience with them it would be great to hear!


----------



## kaihp (Aug 4, 2013)

meadowfresh said:


> Hi again guys, I have another question about bags this time.
> 
> I am going to purchase the camera this weekend and have been thinking about getting another camera bag. A sling type this time. I am after something which doesn't scream camera bag... so far the only two I have seen so far are the Thinktank Retrospective range and the Nat Geo ones. I have always liked the Thinktank ones, but the lack of a zip on the inside annoys me. I am just wondering what everyone else thinks of them and if it would be ok for traveling and going on planes etc. If someone has some personal experience with them it would be great to hear!



I purchased a Retrospective 30 last fall before going chasing National Parks in Utah and Arizona. It comfortably holds 2 bodies (5D3, 50D), 70-200/2.8, 24-70, 17-40, and bunches of small accessories (memory cards, batteries, C-POL's) and by 580EX + 1.4x TC III in an outer pocket. My biggest problem right now is that I tend to overfill it - it weighed in at 9.2kgs yesterday when I was lugging it around yesterday. I had to take turns in carrying in on my left and right shoulders due to the weight.

I have no problems with the 'lack' of zipper, as it has two large velcro patches. There are both an interior and an exterior pocket. Mind you, that the 30 cannot take a 70-200/2.8 attached to the body and facing down.

Overall, I'm very happy with it. I has worked like a charm for all the things I've used it for (basically touristy photo outings). Since I carry a lot of small accessories, I would have appreciated more/smaller pockets internally to organize things. YMMV.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Aug 6, 2013)

Sounds good, that you plan to visit Copenhagen soon.
I would actually love to visit as a foreigner (but can not, as I am native).
The city itself is quite easy-going and low-rising - has many old areas in the central part - lots of good 'city-landscapes'. 
As many have said, it is quite safe (do observe common sense, though). 
I would carry as little gear as possible, so one cover-it-all lens would be my preference. I would take the 6D and the 24-105 mm (my favourite city-kit) and then one good strap - for me the Black Rapid is great. 
A couple of things that make Copenhagen nice for photographers are: 
- evenings are quite light (still the case in August)
- the bicycles make up good motives - see attached
If you are more in favour of country-side landscapes, one of my favourite spots is 'Frilandsmuseet', an open air museum 15 km north of city (nearest S-train station is Lyngby). Here you will find old farmhouses from all over Denmark rebuilt in this open area complete with animals, interiors etc. Many great views as well as wonderful details. 

Apart from that I support the many other good suggestions above.


----------



## meadowfresh (Aug 7, 2013)

kaihp said:


> meadowfresh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again guys, I have another question about bags this time.
> ...



Cheers makes me want the bag even more now. Have you ever used it as a carry on for a flight etc? 

@PKinDenmark

The open air museum sounds really interesting I will have to try and check it out.


----------



## sambafan (Aug 7, 2013)

I highly recommend a short trip up the coast to the Louisiana art museum:
http://www.louisiana.dk/dk/Service+Menu+Right/English
Fantastic architecture, scenery, their exhibits are excellent...
I shot for hours around there.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 7, 2013)

meadowfresh said:


> Hi again guys, I have another question about bags this time.
> 
> ..... so far the only two I have seen so far are the Thinktank Retrospective range and the Nat Geo ones. I have always liked the Thinktank ones, but the lack of a zip on the inside annoys me. I am just wondering what everyone else thinks of them and if it would be ok for traveling and going on planes etc. If someone has some personal experience with them it would be great to hear!



I have the retrospective 7. Perhaps the most comfortable strap of any bag I've ever owned. I put my 5Diii, 24-105, 17-40, 40, cards, batteries, small notebook, pens, micr-cloth and also, at times, my Kindle in it and still could have put more (my 430ex, my 1.4x and maybe even my M besides) if I wanted to. Like others, I have lots of bags but this is my "go to" bag for a trip unless I am bringing a big heavy zoom. It easily fits under the airplane seat. Go look at it


----------



## kaihp (Aug 7, 2013)

meadowfresh said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > Overall, I'm very happy with it. I has worked like a charm for all the things I've used it for (basically touristy photo outings). Since I carry a lot of small accessories, I would have appreciated more/smaller pockets internally to organize things. YMMV.
> ...



Sure, that's how I got my gear between China and US - both ways 
Also had it on a trip to Singapore recently - no problems here.

I wouldn't want to put lenses nor bodies through the wringer downstairs. If in doubt, take a look at United Breaks Guitars


----------

